# Ron Silver, 62.



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2009)

*Actor Ron Silver dies in NYC at age 62 of cancer*



> Actor Ron Silver, who won a Tony Award as a take-no-prisoners Hollywood producer in David Mamet's "Speed-the-Plow" and did a political about-face from loyal Democrat to Republican activist after the Sept. 11 attacks, died Sunday at the age of 62


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 16, 2009)

I remember him best from Time Cop, but also recall him in several other well done supporting roles. 

RIP Ron :asian:


----------



## morph4me (Mar 16, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 17, 2009)

.


----------

